# 80's Hair metal Guitar Pedal Recommendations



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

What can you recommend for a pedal I can get today in a store or used, that will best represent the 80's Hair Metal sound. Ratt, Lynch Mob, Poison...you know what I mean.

I have a Boss MT-23 Metal zone, which I suppose is ok, but just wondering if there was a better one?

:rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> 80's Hair Metal was often about very high levels of gain in front of the amp, and a loud clean amp, such as a JC-120 or a Twin Reverb.
> 
> What kind of amp is your Metal Zone pushing?


I've got a Peavey Classic 50 212 on top of a Mesa Boogie 212 ext. cab.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Boss HM-2 FTW. 
Sounds horrible -- just what you're looking for 
I'm surprised your metalzone isn't working out.
Maybe a Rat if you want something less offensive.
A lot of those guys used the MXR micro amp or Dist+ too.
Depends on your amp and how loud you can crank it.

Although I don't think it really matters what you sound like, as long as you dress like this...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Ibanez SM-9 (Super Metal). Hair metal and then some indeed. I did a review on it here. Check the reviews section of the forum.


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

It's not that it's not ok, I just wondered if they may be a better one out there.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Hair Metal Pedal - Only One Real Choice...*

BOSS HM2

I started playing guitar in '87, and the HM2 was the be all end all distortion pedal for all the other guys just starting out.

Yes, I remember 1987...when used Les Pauls would just sit and sit and sit at stores for under $500!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> BOSS HM2
> I started playing guitar in '87, and the HM2 was the be all end all distortion pedal for all the other guys just starting out.
> Yes, I remember 1987...when used Les Pauls would just sit and sit and sit at stores for under $500!


I traded my triangle big muff for a HM-2 in 1982(ish?). Now there was a bad investment kqoct <--we need a facepalm smiley


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, those HM2s were a big deal. Those and pretty much any guitar that said 'Kramer'. I remember, my first guitar was a Korean-made B.C.Rich Ironbird (sorry, was a big Kiss fan). I paid $247.99+ tax for it. That same store had 2 used Les Paul Standards that were just sitting there for years. Guess how much for each? $499!!!




devnulljp said:


> I traded my triangle big muff for a HM-2 in 1982(ish?). Now there was a bad investment kqoct <--we need a facepalm smiley


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

DS-1 or an MXR Dist+ or a Rat, into a hot Marshall. Add delay and chorus and reverb all at the same time, plus an eq to smooth out the upper-mid hump.

A lot of guys were running rack stuff in those days, but it was the same basic formula.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

For 80's LA metal sound...JCM-800 with Super OD from Boss..standard set-up realy...to get a slightly more razor edge, the BOss distortion..the orange pedal. don't recall the exact number.

Paul..a fender for metal?...no real headbanger would have been caught dead with a fender amp in the 80's...hehehe. it was marshall or DIE..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> Not on stage....but backstage, who knows? When all of the distortion is on the front end it becomes less critical what the power amp and speakers are.
> 
> The ADA preamp into a full range power amp and full range speakers was another common metal rig.


Yes..i actually saw a Demo with Vivian Campell 10 feet in front of me in a Montreal Gear show.......that was a cool moment


----------

